# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αναγνώριση ράτσας - φύλου στα καναρίνια μου

## eyes lf

Καλησπερα σας 
εχω αποριες με τα καναρινια μου, χριαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας για αναγνοριση ρατσα και φιλου για προτο σταδιο 
*
1α)*  
*1β)* 

*..................................................  .........*



*2α)* 


*2b) * 



*3a)* 


*4a)* 


*5a)*

*5b)*


*6a)*

*6b)


7a)* 

*8a)* 


*9A)


9b)*

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλημερα Δεσπω καλως ορισες να ζου ζησουν τα φιλαρακια σου.

Εγω δεν ξρω να σου πω για το αν ειναι αρσενικα η θυλικα αυτα απο τα εμπειρα μελη της παρεας αυτα που παρατηρησα εγω ειναι τα εξης:

α) Σε καποια αξεσουάρ εχεις ξεχασει να βγαλεις τα barcode!
β) Καλο θα ηταν να αντικαταστησεις τις πλαστικες με ξυλινες πατηθρες!

Με εκτιμηση Νικολας

----------


## Γιούρκας

1)αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο θηλυκό
2)αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο αρσενικο  
3)κοινο
4)κοινο
5)κοκκινο
6)κοινο
7)αχατης κιτρινο μωσαικο μπορει να ειναι και οπαλ
8)κοκκινο μωσαικο θυληκο
9)κοινο

όλα τα παραπάνω που σ γράφω ειναι σχετικά.στο 2 για παράδειγμα  αχατης κοκκινο μωσαικο πρέπει να βγάλεις καλύτερες φωτο γιατι εχει και κατηγορίες,οπως και στα άλλα...στα κοινά μπορει να ειναι και κάποιας ράτσας πχ τιμπράντο.Οπως καταλαβαίνεις ολα ειναι οπως ειπα σχετικά..για το φύλο σιγουρα το 1 ειναι θυληκό,το 2 αρσενικο,το 8 θυληκο...βγάλε καλύτερες φωτο για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα


ρίξε και μια ματια εδω  greekbirdclub  και θα τα βρεις

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπερα Δεσπω. 

Οι φωτογραφίες δεν βοηθούν, όπως ανέφερε και ο Γιωργος. 

Θελει να είναι πιο καλά "εστιασμένα" τα πουλιά και να μην είναι "κουνημένες". 

Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω έτσι *ασφαλές συμπέρασμα* για την κατηγορία που ανήκουν, είναι σίγουρα κάποια στα χρώματος πάντως. 

Δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη εμείς είμαστε εδώ και μελλοντικά να τα βλέπουμε και ένα - ένα.  :winky:

----------


## eyes lf

> Καλησπερα Δεσπω. 
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες δεν βοηθούν, όπως ανέφερε και ο Γιωργος. 
> 
> Θελει να είναι πιο καλά "εστιασμένα" τα πουλιά και να μην είναι "κουνημένες". 
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω έτσι *ασφαλές συμπέρασμα* για την κατηγορία που ανήκουν, είναι σίγουρα κάποια στα χρώματος πάντως. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη εμείς είμαστε εδώ και μελλοντικά να τα βλέπουμε και ένα - ένα.


Καλησπερα
να τα δουμε ενα-ενα ?? χαχαχαχχ δεν εχω τοση ιπομονη 8α ανεβαζω ΦΩΤΟ για δυο-δυο πουλακια για να μπορεσω να μαθω γι'αυτα !!!!!
1 



..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................


*2 *

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, 

το επάνω είναι ένα πανέμορφο *ασπροκόκκινο mosaic θηλυκό και από κάτω φυσικά είναι το αρσενικό. 

Είχα και εγώ τέτοια ράτσα αλλά παρέμεινα στην μεγάλη μου αγάπη τα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά. *  :winky:

----------


## eyes lf

> Καλησπέρα, 
> 
> το επάνω είναι ένα πανέμορφο *ασπροκόκκινο mosaic θηλυκό και από κάτω φυσικά είναι το αρσενικό. 
> 
> *


Ευχαριστω Ηλια !!!! 
οταν λεσ ειναι *ασπροκόκκινο mosaic you mean :
*



*ροταω για να ξερω να κανω σοστη αναζητηση πληροφορίων*

----------


## eyes lf

> *
>  παρέμεινα στην μεγάλη μου αγάπη τα κόκκινα λιποχρωμικά. *



* Η ΦΟΥΣΚΟΤΟΥΛΑ ειναι χιονε? 

*

----------


## Gardelius

> Ευχαριστω Ηλια !!!! 
> οταν λεσ ειναι *ασπροκόκκινο mosaic you mean :
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *ροταω για να ξερω να κανω σοστη αναζητηση πληροφορίων*



*exactly - Ακριβώς *  :winky: 









> * Η ΦΟΥΣΚΟΤΟΥΛΑ ειναι χιονε? 
> 
> *



*
Όχι είναι κόκκινο έντονο.  



Έντονο
*


*Χιονε*

----------


## eyes lf

> *
> Όχι είναι κόκκινο έντονο.  
> 
> 
> 
> Έντονο
> *
> 
> 
> *Χιονε*



*για δες και αυτο το λινκ και πεσ μου*  :Scared0016: 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post702763

----------


## Gardelius

Εγω για* έντονο* το βλέπω.


Υ.Γ. Ισως όχι πολύ καλά "βαμμένο"  - στο τέλος του φτερού κάνει κάποια κενά ( με βάση τη φωτό που είδα στο θέμα σου ) αλλα δεν μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα ότι είναι χιονε.

----------


## eyes lf

Καλημερα σας
*4*

----------


## eyes lf

*5*

----------


## eyes lf

*6*






..

----------


## G.T

μηπως ο αρσενικος αχατης δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα με βαση τις κουτσουλιες?

----------


## VasilisM

Το 4 είναι αρσενικό μάλλον αχάτης οπάλ κίτρινο μωσαικό, και το 5 αρσενικό αχάτης κόκκινο μωσαικό και το 6 το θηλυκό του. Δες το λίγο αυτό με τις κουτσουλιές όπως λέει και ο Γιώργος.

----------


## eyes lf

> μηπως ο αρσενικος αχατης δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα με βαση τις κουτσουλιες?


Αν εννοείς τις κουτσουλιες σε αυτο το πουλακι το εχω στην παρεα μου εδω και πέντε μέρες,  το προσεκξα οτι ηταν λίγο υγρές, 

 του είχα δώσει ενα φιλαράκι σπανάκι (καλοπλυμένο  και στεγνό) μαλλον δεν ήταν συνηθισμένο στα χορταρακια ειπα ..... την επόμενη μερα ηταν πιο σφιχτές και δεν ανησύχησα 

να μας πουν και οι πιο έμπειροι φίλοι εδω την γνώμη τους

----------


## jk21

νεες κουτσουλιες σε καθαρο χαρτι λευκο απορροφητικο και με φαγητο σκετους σπορους και φωτο κοιλιας και αν ειναι ανησυχιτικες ,ανοιγεις θεμα στις ασθενειες

----------


## eyes lf

> νεες κουτσουλιες σε καθαρο χαρτι λευκο απορροφητικο και με φαγητο σκετους σπορους και φωτο κοιλιας και αν ειναι ανησυχιτικες ,ανοιγεις θεμα στις ασθενειες


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑς
οι προτες πρωινες κουτσουλιες και η κοιλια ... *ειναι ανησυχιτικες* ?

----------


## jk21

η κοιλια οσο φαινεται ,ειναι καθαρη 

οι κουτσουλιες πολυ καλυτερες και σιγουρα οχι διαρροια ,οχι ομως της ιδανικοτερης μορφης 

Πιστευω θα στρωσουν

----------


## eyes lf

*καλησπερα σε ολους 
κι'αλλα 3 πουλακια προστεθικαν σημερα στην οικογεννεια .....
 να δουμε τη ρατσα ειναι ??

α)* 




*β)*




*γ)*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δέσπω τα πουλάκια ήταν εξαρχής δικά σου ή τα πήρες τώρα τελευταία . Δεν λέω για αυτά στα τελευταία  ποστ , που το αναφέρεις , αλλά για αυτά που δείχνουν ¨κάπως¨ .  Δηλαδή  μπορεί να μην έχουν προσαρμοστεί και να είναι ακόμα στρεσαρισμένα .

----------


## eyes lf

καλημερα Ιωαννη !!!
ολα τα πουλακια εχω παρει προσφατα απο 2 διαφορετικά pet shop

Τα 3 πουλακια που μου ειπαν εδω στο φορουμ οτι εναι κοινά  τα ειχα παρει* πριν καν μπω στο κοπο να κανω search about canaries και γελαστικα με το σκουφαταο το κιτρινο 
*Ψαχνοντας για πληροφορίες  εφτασα στο φορουμ ( διαβαζα τα αρθρα και τα ποστ ... με αποτελεζμα να κάνω αίτημα μέλους ) 
στη συνέχεια απόχτησα τα υπολιπα καναρινακια .... ολα αυτα εγιναν μεσα σε ενα μηνα περιπου

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα Δέσπω , τότε για την κατάστασή τους επηρεάζει και η προσπάθεια για προσαρμογή . Καλή συνέχεια , με την αγάπη που τους δείχνεις δεν θα αργήσουν να συνηθίσουν ...

----------


## eyes lf

καλησπέρα

εχω αποκτήσει αυτο το *αρσενικό είναι λευκό  με μαύρο σκουφάκι 
 οι φωτό μου ειναι χαλια ¨(

*_τι θηλυκιά να του την βρω για να βγάλει άσπρα πουλάκια με σκουφί ή χωρίς ή και τα δυο μαζι.  
_

----------


## jk21

Μοιαζει  κοινο καναρινακι ,απλα σκουφατο .Με διαφορετικο σχημα σκουφιας και ισως λιγο διαφορετικο στυλ στησιματος ,θα εμοιαζε ισως με γερμανικο σκουφατο ,αλλα δεν ειναι

----------


## xXx

Το πουλί είναι ένα απλό σκουφάτο καναρίνι δεν είναι κρεστ

----------


## eyes lf

> Το πουλί είναι ένα απλό σκουφάτο καναρίνι δεν είναι κρεστ





> Μοιαζει κοινο καναρινακι ,απλα σκουφατο .Με διαφορετικο σχημα σκουφιας και ισως λιγο διαφορετικο στυλ στησιματος ,θα εμοιαζε ισως με γερμανικο σκουφατο ,αλλα δεν ειναι



μιποσ φταιει οτι δεν ειμαι καλοσ φοτογραφος 
αλλη μια φοτο μιποσ αλλαξετε γνομη η 8α με πισετε οτι ειναι κατι αλλο

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα δεν ειμαι ειδικος για τα συγκεκριμενα πουλακια που θεωρεις οτι μπορει να ειναι το συγκεκριμενο (γερμανικο σκουφατο ) ,αλλα απο οσο γνωριζω ,τουλαχιστον το σκουφι ειναι καπως διαφορετικο 

ισως και με αλλες φωτο του κεφαλιου απο την πανω μερια ,να υπαρχει κατι πιο κατατοπιστικο 


δες και εδω που γινεται αναφορα στα στανταρ 

http://lipo-huppe.skyrock.com/682088...un-couple.html

http://lipo-huppe.skyrock.com/267886...-ALLEMAND.html

----------


## eyes lf

> Δεσποινα δεν ειμαι ειδικος για τα συγκεκριμενα πουλακια που θεωρεις οτι μπορει να ειναι το συγκεκριμενο (γερμανικο σκουφατο ) ,αλλα απο οσο γνωριζω ,τουλαχιστον το σκουφι ειναι καπως διαφορετικο 
> 
> *ισως και με αλλες φωτο του κεφαλιου απο την πανω μερια ,να υπαρχει κατι πιο κατατοπιστικο* 
> 
> 
> δες και εδω που γινεται αναφορα στα στανταρ 
> 
> http://lipo-huppe.skyrock.com/682088...un-couple.html
> 
> http://lipo-huppe.skyrock.com/267886...-ALLEMAND.html

----------


## jk21

εγω προσωπικα ,δεν βλεπω και τοσο οβαλ κεφαλι 

Οπως και να εχει ... ισως εχεις και εγκυροτερες γνωμες ,απο παιδια που γνωριζουν καλυτερα

----------


## G.T

κιτρινη καναρα χωρις σκουφι νομιζω ειναι μια καλη επιλογη για να βγαλεις απο το συγκεκριμενο ομορφα πουλια.....με σκουφι και χωρις....

----------

